# Maximiliano Romero



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nome: Maximiliano Samuel Romero
Data di nascita: 09/01/1999	
Luogo di nascita: Loma Hermosa, Buenos Aires
Altezza: 179 cm
Nazionalità: Argentina
Posizione: punta centrale
Piede: destro
Squadra attuale: PSV
Scadenza: 30.06.2023

Maximiliano Romero è il tipico attaccante di manovra del calcio moderno: giocatore in grado di vedere molto bene la porta, ma anche di abbassarsi per dialogare e triangolare con centrocampo. 
Romero è dotato di una buona tecnica e di grande agilità e rapidità; non è raro vedergli provare dribbling in conduzione per sfondare la linea difensiva avversaria. 
Giocatore non imponente da un punto di vista fisico, compensa, però, col suo dinamismo, che lo porta anche a svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo, con capacità di tagli esterno-interno alle spalle della difesa. 

Vivaio Vélez, Romero si è trasferito in Europa soltanto il 21 dicembre scorso, provando lo stesso percorso compiuto da Hirving Lozano, talento messicano del Pachuca approdato proprio al PSV, dove i due giovani americani saranno compagni di squadra.
A questo punto, resta da vedere come Romero reggerà l'urto europeo e se riuscirà a sfondare in Eredivisie, fermo restando che la strada per il grande calcio è ancora lunga e riuscire ad affermarsi in Olanda rappresenta il minimo sindacale per poter anche soltanto pensare ai grandi palcoscenici della Champions League.


----------

